# S: Umrechnung von OZ zu Gramm



## Fiefie (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute 

Ich suche eine tabelle wo die Feederspitzen (oz) aufgelistet sind.

Damit man gleich weiß wieviel  zb 1oz in gramm ist.
 Ist fürs Feedern bestimmt angebracht.

Gruß Steven


----------



## honeybee (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: S: Umrechnung von OZ zu Gramm*

http://www.amadeus.net/home/new/converters/de/weight_de.htm


----------



## kohlie0611 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: S: Umrechnung von OZ zu Gramm*

Hier mal eine Urechnungstabelle für oz,lbs,ft und inch
(Siehe Anhang)
MfG Carsten#h


----------



## matchmaster 187 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: S: Umrechnung von OZ zu Gramm*

1 oz sind 28,2gramm


----------



## J-son (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: S: Umrechnung von OZ zu Gramm*

'n Abend...
erstmal Danke für die Tabelle, ist immer gut sowas zu haben, doch ich hab da noch 'ne Frage:
bei dem Rechenbeispiel wird eine Testkurve von 1.75 lbs angenommen. Lässt man die 10% am Ende der Rechnung drauf, kommt man auf knapp 35g WG. 
In der Tabelle sind aber bei der Testkurve von 1.75 lbs ganze 50g WG angegeben...wie kommt das zustande?
Und weshalb muss man das aus den lbs errechnete Gewicht 
(1.75 lbs=567.5g) nochmal durch 16 teilen? Woher kommt dieser Divisor?
Danke schon im Voraus:
Jay


----------



## kohlie0611 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: S: Umrechnung von OZ zu Gramm*

Oha!Das handelt sich um einen Rechen,bzw Schreibfehler gramattischer Natur!Es sind in dem Fall keine 1,75 lbs bei der Rute sondern 1,25 lbs, upsi!!!Hier nochmal das korrekte Word Dokument als Anhang...#q 
@j-son

http://www.brichi.de/shop_content.php?coID=10&XTCsid=3ae14a0abfa5bdc6114d9c16e13bda87

Da hab ichs her...
Gruß Carsten


----------



## J-son (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: S: Umrechnung von OZ zu Gramm*

Oh shit...ich hätt's einfach mal nachrechnen sollen, dann wär's mir vielleicht auch selbst aufgefallen...hüstel|clown:


----------



## kohlie0611 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: S: Umrechnung von OZ zu Gramm*

Ist schon okay das du es beanstandet hast,ich hätte es sonst wohl nicht gepeilt #u und hätte die Tabelle ungehemmt per Zettel an meine Freunde und Bekannte verteilt…pfff…noch mal Schwein gehabt!


----------



## duck_68 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: S: Umrechnung von OZ zu Gramm*

Eine sehr gute Seite für alle möglichen Arten von Umrechnungen findet Ihr 


HIER


Gruß
Martin#h


----------

